# What is the best DJ software on Mac?



## morespace54 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hello, I was wandering what is the best DJ software on Mac. I know about Traktor and VDJ but which one do you prefer? And which other software are available?
Thank you for your input.

(It would be even better if you had a first-hand experience with the software )


----------



## Rukus (Aug 10, 2007)

For sure for sure, have a good look at Torq. Its a great hardware/software solution that I have been using for a while now.


----------



## thepotvins (Jan 29, 2006)

*Serato*

I prefer Serato... by Rane. It allowed me to interface with my mac and my decks, with no problems at all. You get a real hands on old school vinyl feel, but playing all your favourite digital tracks. It also interfaces with CDJ equipment. With Serato's free program upgrades you get constant support as well as new features.


----------



## morespace54 (Mar 4, 2005)

Rukus said:


> For sure for sure, have a good look at Torq. Its a great hardware/software solution that I have been using for a while now.


Torq... I didn't though about that one. I'll have a look... Thanks!
Any other suggestions?


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

It rlly depends on what you wanna do. Are you using hardware? if so check out serato live its what alot of djs use live also could use ableton live for any making of music. But i use vdj live becuase i dont have much equip yet but check those out hope it helps


----------



## morespace54 (Mar 4, 2005)

go_habs said:


> It rlly depends on what you wanna do. Are you using hardware? if so check out serato live its what alot of djs use live also could use ableton live for any making of music. But i use vdj live becuase i dont have much equip yet but check those out hope it helps


I didn't knew about Serato. Thanks! 
I would use it with a midi controller mainly (for now)...


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

For use with a midi I'd say vdj or check out torq. They would suit u untill u move up to cdjs and a mixer


----------



## morespace54 (Mar 4, 2005)

go_habs said:


> For use with a midi I'd say vdj or check out torq. They would suit u untill u move up to cdjs and a mixer


Thanks again. I might go with VDJ since Torq, if I'm not mistaken, seems to be working best with m-audio gear...


----------



## thepotvins (Jan 29, 2006)

I use Serato too - like the hands-on old school vinyl feel


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Most of our DJ clients use Serato - one nice aspect is it seems to be tolerant of older machines so latest and greatest not required.


----------



## morespace54 (Mar 4, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> Most of our DJ clients use Serato - one nice aspect is it seems to be tolerant of older machines so latest and greatest not required.


Well, that's good to know! 
So it seems that Serato is pretty popular...
Thanks.


----------



## 5t3v3 (Nov 25, 2005)

If you have turntables and wish to control your music using vinyl, then Serato Live is the way to go. 

ScratchLIVE.net

If you don't have turntable and wish to control your mix through your apple keyboard, then I recommend Native Instrument's Traktor. This DJ software allows you to assign mixer features including special effects to any key on your keyboard. 

NATIVE INSTRUMENTS : Products : Dj Line : Traktor 3


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Ableton Live is widely used for production and live performances.

Ableton - Artists

"Ableton Live 7 renews the core of Live, with enhancements to the audio engine including 64-bit mix summing, new and improved devices with side-chaining capability, better MIDI timing, and hardware integration. We have also included the most-requested features, such as time signature changes, video export, multiple automation lanes and much more. Version 7 marks the arrival of the new "Drum Rack" which streamlines beat production via an easy drag-and-drop interface and offers native sliced audio and REX file support, bringing endless creative possibilities to beat lovers."

Ableton - Ableton Live 7

I have a license and use it for electronic music as a drum machine, sampler, and sequencer with various midi devices.

If you are into vinyl, you can digitize and easily carry DJ mixes easily on your laptop, and beat mix in a live setting.


----------



## morespace54 (Mar 4, 2005)

zlinger said:


> Ableton Live is widely used for production and live performances.
> 
> Ableton - Artists
> 
> ...



Thanks. You said you can you use Ableton with various midi devices, but can you use it with devices from various companies (not only with m-audio gears)?
I heard a lot about Ableton but never used it...

I've tried NI Traktor (back in v 2) and loved it. Now does Ableton is way better than Traktor?

So basically, it's Serato for vinyls and Traktor or Ableton Live for digital audio?


----------

